# Another Gravestone Pillar Build...



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

I built this last August finally desided to post it. i know it isnt anything special but if you can take an idea from it or use any piece of it please do. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/joe2x4-albums-building-pillar-graveyard.html

i also put a orange flicker LED inside the skull, it looks pretty cool at night, but there is no way to get a good picture of glowing.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice work, it is a simple design as well! It turned out great!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I too like it  For a minute I considered making some pillars and doing a fence this year.. then I thought that wouldn't fit in with my MIB.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I think that turned out great!!!


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for checking it out, i am glad you liked it.


----------



## Wolfman Joe (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice job! It's funny - I bought the same papier mache skull last year and used it on a tombstone, the same way you did, by carving out a groove and gluing it in. It worked so well that I'm in-process on a second stone using the same method. Great minds think alike!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll borrow some of your design because they look amazing!


----------

